
Programming Made Easy with Ruby Enumerables - paulakshat
https://www.akshatpaul.com/blog/programming-made-easy-with-ruby-enumerables
======
gorgoiler
Hmmm. This is pretty basic. (Edit: to the author: condensing down your
examples, then including information on Enumerator would be a good
improvement.)

A related public service announcement though: for a long time — too long — I
knew about Enumerable, but not about Enumerator.

[https://ruby-doc.org/core-2.6/Enumerator.html](https://ruby-
doc.org/core-2.6/Enumerator.html)

Use it when you want to return something Enumerable without yourself having to
implement Enumerable.

~~~
paulakshat
Thanks, Gorgoiler for the feedback. Yes, it is basic as its part of Ruby
Workshop new book on Ruby programming. Its actually for beginners (and
gradually takes them to advance Ruby concepts). So stay tuned for more posts
:)

